# Dx: Graves' disease AND Hashimotos!



## Lovemyboys56 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have been diagnosed with both Graves' disease and hashimoto's. Can anyone explain this more to me? My endo said my option was surgery IF absolutely necessary. For now, just testing every 3 mos. I have both antibodies present. TPOab is 2000. TSI is 268. TSH went from .01 to .38 (normal range) FT4 and T3 are within range on the low side.
My T3 is 86 (range 58-159). Free T4 is 0.8 (range 0.8-1.5)

My endo told me they only test FT3 for pregnant patients.

My uptake scan also indicated graves.

REPORT TSI: 268 H % 
Normal TSI(Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglobulin) <140% baseline


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome - to my world. I have both antibodies too and only ever presented hyper - you are presenting hypo.

When you have both antibodies your body may switch from hyper to hypo. I only every took anti thyroid medications and gave up after 4.5 years having a TT, 10 years ago. It was absolutely the best decision I made.

I am stable on my replacement medications and have no regrets as I got my life back. I was testing every 4 weeks with almost monthly medication adjustments while hyper and did not feel as well as I do on total replacement.

As long as you have your thyroid it may be difficult to stabilize.

Your antibodies are almost exact to where mine were when I had my thyroid removed.

Goal is 3/4 of range. just because you are in range, does not mean things are optimal.


----------



## Lovemyboys56 (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your experience! I don't know what they will look for until they'll want to medicate me. That wasn't even an option for me. What made you decide the TT? What were your symptoms? I feel helpless just having to test every 3 months.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I opted for a TT because after 4 years on anti thyroid medications I went hyper - no reason just jumped back up hyper - no changes in med's or anything.

I had a friend who urged me to move on with the surgery - she gave me the name of a surgeon and I went and saw her - she agreed to remove it and I have felt much better being on replacement rather than anti thyroid med's.


----------



## Lovemyboys56 (Jul 19, 2014)

I see. Well, this is just the beginning for me. I'll ride this roller coaster until I need to take action. Thanks again!


----------

